# Looking for an Tipping app that uses square hardware.



## Paul Banner (Dec 17, 2016)

I have tried exploring Vugo and Tripcam which generally have good user interfaces and the tipping process (which is all I am interested in) is relatively simple.

Tripcam's app is not compatible with square and you have to buy their hardware
Vugo requires the use of a paypal account and that is way too complicated for passengers. They just want to press a button, slide a car or tap an Apple pay and be gone.

The problem with the Square register is that even you configure a page for tips, that is all it is, and looks like you are being too pushy.

I was wondering if anybody had any luck configuring square and some other entertainment app .

Thanks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Paul Banner said:


> I have tried exploring Vugo and Tripcam which generally have good user interfaces and the tipping process (which is all I am interested in) is relatively simple.
> 
> Tripcam's app is not compatible with square and you have to buy their hardware
> Vugo requires the use of a paypal account and that is way too complicated for passengers. They just want to press a button, slide a car or tap an Apple pay and be gone.
> ...


I'm confused. If you are pulling out the square reader and the pax pulled out his credit card, why does either party care what the app looks like, or if it looks like you are being pushy?

I use my square reader regularly. The only view the pax sees in the (generally) blank page where they have to scribble their john hancock on. If they're already looking at your square reader app, you already sold them on tipping... so what's the problem?


----------



## Paul Banner (Dec 17, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm confused. If you are pulling out the square reader and the pax pulled out his credit card, why does either party care what the app looks like, or if it looks like you are being pushy?
> 
> I use my square reader regularly. The only view the pax sees in the (generally) blank page where they have to scribble their john hancock on. If they're already looking at your square reader app, you already sold them on tipping... so what's the problem?


The idea of having a table affixed to the headrest (similar to the screen in a yellow cab) allows the customer to discretely tip without the driver getting involved in the process.

Vugo and the Tripcam offer an app that allows that to happen, but Vugo requires to do it via paypal, and Tripcam is not compatible with square.

The only issue I have with square is that I need to enter in the amount, which make things just a bit awkward.

Hope that clears up my question.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Paul Banner said:


> The idea of having a table affixed to the headrest (similar to the screen in a yellow cab) allows the customer to discretely tip without the driver getting involved in the process.
> 
> Vugo and the Tripcam offer an app that allows that to happen, but Vugo requires to do it via paypal, and Tripcam is not compatible with square.
> 
> ...


I just checked out trip cam, so it is just a built in software that you have to add your own advertisement to yourself?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Paul Banner said:


> The idea of having a table affixed to the headrest (similar to the screen in a yellow cab) allows the customer to discretely tip without the driver getting involved in the process.
> 
> Vugo and the Tripcam offer an app that allows that to happen, but Vugo requires to do it via paypal, and Tripcam is not compatible with square.
> 
> ...


If you're still looking for some options check out steveK2016 thread. We have been doing a lot of brainstorming over there recently and the results are AWESOME!!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I just checked out trip cam, so it is just a built in software that you have to add your own advertisement to yourself?


Trip Cam is great. But I agree with the OP, needs an easier way to pay tip. Entering cc number is a pain. But, my tip rev has doubled with trip cam. Biggest prob with vugo is that it simply sends an email to the rider asking them to pay the tip. After they are home and reading the e-mail they dont always follow through.


----------



## spiceroute (Feb 7, 2017)

im also looking for a tipping app. it will give the passenger as well as the drivers useful tips which are very important. can anybody have any suggestions please.?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I use Square, and Chauffeur_James advised me on how to make it work with the tablet so they can tip themselves.










You can see the 3rd, 4th and 5th slides show the "How To" of tipping. They would click the LEAVE A TIP icon on the right and open up to the square reader where they select the tip amount that I preset (which resembles how it looks in Lyft actually!) then they swipe and confirm.

So far working like a charm and don't have to pay $10 for Trip Cam or more for their proprietary credit card reader.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

i love the slide show above.

i just open square reader app. add note that says "tip here" and turn off all setting that want costomer data to save and i set no signature for anything under $25. so people can enter amount and swipe and be done. works great. dramatic improvement to tip ratio immediately


----------



## DaveYanakov (Feb 17, 2017)

nameless313 said:


> i love the slide show above.
> 
> i just open square reader app. add note that says "tip here" and turn off all setting that want costomer data to save and i set no signature for anything under $25. so people can enter amount and swipe and be done. works great. dramatic improvement to tip ratio immediately


I have a dedicated burner phone that I use for Square and keep full directions laid out in a friendly tone in the clipboard so I can paste it back in after every tip. Best $15 I've spent since I started


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

DaveYanakov said:


> I have a dedicated burner phone that I use for Square and keep full directions laid out in a friendly tone in the clipboard so I can paste it back in after every tip. Best $15 I've spent since I started


Pic please, I need help


----------



## kupalka (Dec 17, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> If you're still looking for some options check out steveK2016 thread. We have been doing a lot of brainstorming over there recently and the results are AWESOME!!
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/


Hello sir James..loved your work with SteveK2016..would love to know how to put this slide on an iPad...would really appreciate it


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

kupalka said:


> Hello sir James..loved your work with SteveK2016..would love to know how to put this slide on an iPad...would really appreciate it


Unfortunately this is just not possible to do on an IPad....yet

Stay tuned though, we are working on some options for everyone


----------



## kupalka (Dec 17, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Unfortunately this is just not possible to do on an IPad....yet
> 
> Stay tuned though, we are working on some options for everyone


Thanks..looking forward to it


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

I've got a cheapo samsung galaxy tab 8.0 that I picked up at costco cheap that I was fixing to return due to never using it. Is running that something that will run this slide show for that? 

I'm fixing to start using our Yukon XL for uber and was wanting a nice way to provide customers with what I offer and a way to get tips without having them have to request IF i had an aux cable or charger and not have to ask them for whatever they needed.

Its amazing the amount of folks that ask for the temperature to be changed and don't realize that they can control it off the rear of the center console.


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Unfortunately this is just not possible to do on an IPad....yet
> 
> Stay tuned though, we are working on some options for everyone


I haven't done it yet because I haven't been approved to drive yet, because I don't see why the slides couldn't be done on an iPad as a power point -or Apple equivalent - including whatever info you want. Wouldn't be interactive though, where pax could touch the screen to make something happen. My current plan is to use my iPad with slides and have a Square card reader plugged into the ipad. My problem is how to power my iphone, ipad and several charging cables with only one 12v outlet in the car.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Darkhawk said:


> I've got a cheapo samsung galaxy tab 8.0 that I picked up at costco cheap that I was fixing to return due to never using it. Is running that something that will run this slide show for that?
> 
> I'm fixing to start using our Yukon XL for uber and was wanting a nice way to provide customers with what I offer and a way to get tips without having them have to request IF i had an aux cable or charger and not have to ask them for whatever they needed.
> 
> Its amazing the amount of folks that ask for the temperature to be changed and don't realize that they can control it off the rear of the center console.


stop saying that you're 'fixing'... its annoying


----------



## DaveYanakov (Feb 17, 2017)

joewatt said:


> I haven't done it yet because I haven't been approved to drive yet, because I don't see why the slides couldn't be done on an iPad as a power point -or Apple equivalent - including whatever info you want. Wouldn't be interactive though, where pax could touch the screen to make something happen. My current plan is to use my iPad with slides and have a Square card reader plugged into the ipad. My problem is how to power my iphone, ipad and several charging cables with only one 12v outlet in the car.


Get yourself a manifold charger. I have one that covers lightning, micro USB, ipads and 30 pin. They are useless for data transfer, which makes them cheap but perfect for our purposes


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

DaveYanakov said:


> Get yourself a manifold charger. I have one that covers lightning, micro USB, ipads and 30 pin. They are useless for data transfer, which makes them cheap but perfect for our purposes


Thanks!

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> stop saying that you're 'fixing'... its annoying


Your lack of proper punctuation is annoying.


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

Darkhawk said:


> Your lack of proper punctuation is annoying.


Lighten up, dude - the guy's from Dallas. I'm from SC - that how a lot of folks talk! Including well-educated folks, BTW -


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Darkhawk said:


> Your lack of proper punctuation is annoying.


aww pobrecita, did I upset you w/ my critiques? This is big boy territory.


----------

